# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Тест(Какая страна вам подходит больше всего)

## NOфеникс

Когда-то создавал такую тему...но видимо её потёрли вместе со мной...давайте ещё раз пройдём)
http://aeterna.qip.ru/test/view/3531/
Ваша страна- это... Россия     ничего не изменилось за эти месяцы))

----------


## Крис

Я вам без всяких тестов скажу - мне больше всего подходят Нидерланды

----------


## NOфеникс

> Я вам без всяких тестов скажу - мне больше всего подходят Нидерланды


 Другого ответа я от тебя и не ожидал)))

----------


## Тимо

Финляндия или Германия

----------


## Крис

ну почему же, мог быть и другой ответ - любая из этих стран: нидерланды бельгия швеция норвегия исландия

----------


## виктор

Латвия. Знать бы еще где это находится :Big Grin:  А, вообще, меня и раша устраивает. Вполне.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Ю.Африка, Калифорния

----------


## Крис

калифорния это штат сша, к.о.

----------


## неважно

у мня это бельгия - два раза выскакивал такой результат. сейчас германия вышла.

----------


## zmejka

ВАША СТРАНА- ЭТО...
МЕКСИКА   даа...

----------


## cheasiom

Не люблю тесты, но хочу сказать - мне нравится Канада. Минус в том что так же холодно как "тут", плюс в уровне жизни и отношении к ней людей, при чем не только к своей но и к чужой? Еще я питаю симпатию к Испании, не знаю почему - тепло там, ну и может испанки красивые?

----------


## Григорий я.

тест мне показал Испанию,хотя она мне никогда не нравилась,я предпочитаю Германию,уютненький,одинокий домик близ Альп)))жаль это не сбудется никогда!

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

А я люблю Россию , потому что тут так холодно бывает и много снега !!

----------


## Гражданин

Голландия)О да,там бы я не отказался бы жить, если бы имел востребованную квалификацию и деньги хоть на какое-то начало.
А вообще тест не очень...

----------


## Игорёк

Рашка). 
Хотя тест неочень, есть вопросы на которые нельзя выбрать однозначный ответ. 3-

----------


## mertvec

Ваша страна- это... Турция

Бредовый тест.

----------


## wiki

Венгрия

----------


## Hwaya

У нас красиво)) и моооре...в Латвии

----------


## Grace

Мой результат - Германия. Хотя внутри я англичанка. А тест вообще составлял какой-то дилетант. Я бы не стала доверять результатам тестирования с сайта, где каждый желающий может сделать любой бредовый тест. Результаты подобных тестов попахивают субъективизмом и все зависит от того совпадет ли мнение тестируемого с мнением автора.

----------


## zmejka

Ваша страна- это... Венгрия   ...а была Мексика )))

----------


## Lan

Мексика

----------


## джеки-джек

ВАША СТРАНА- ЭТО... ГОЛЛАНДИЯ
хихи всегда думал что англия моя а оказалось =)

----------


## Lоrename

> ВАША СТРАНА- ЭТО...
> МЕКСИКА   даа...


 ВАША СТРАНА- ЭТО... МЕКСИКА

Давай дружить - у меня тоже. Никогда бы не подумала.

----------


## Lоrename

> Ваша страна- это... Венгрия   ...а была Мексика )))


 Ну вот, а я вас выделила из толпы европейцев ))))

----------


## Lоrename

> Мексика


 Придется дружить с Лан  :Smile:

----------


## nataxxxa

ваша страна - это...Россия. истинный патриот)))

----------


## Кирилллл

Ваша страна- это... Россия. аналогично

----------


## Викторыч

Наша страна это тупо географическое место пребывания. А так у нас нет ни какой страны или же она не наша.

----------


## Leisan

ВАША СТРАНА- ЭТО... РОССИЯ  Кто бы сомневался. Тест придуман патриотами

----------


## Rum

Бельгия Оо

----------


## Yrok25

РОССИЯ , почти все географические под РФ подогнать можно  - горы , море ....

----------

